
UK now running over 40 hours without coal power generation - salgernon
https://twitter.com/uk_coal/status/986606909863202817?s=21
======
btian
It's 51 hours now
[https://twitter.com/UK_Coal/status/986771883768143872](https://twitter.com/UK_Coal/status/986771883768143872)

------
parvenu74
And if they went full-nuclear they could use zero coal and have zero green
house emissions as well.

~~~
craftyguy
The major problem with nuclear energy at that scale is that humans only know
how to use fission for it, so tons of extremely harmful (to life) waste is
generated and has to be dealt with. They could instead augment some of the
nuclear energy generation with renewable energy to help with that without
generating greenhouse emissions.

~~~
parvenu74
Partially spent nuclear fuel, which some call "waste", can be reprocessed.
Moreover, the use of Thorium (LFTR) reactors allows partially spent uranium
fuel to be fully used. Unfortunately, LFTR reactors were abandoned in the US
because they don't produce plutonium, something the Department of Defense was
keen to produce in quantity. For peaceful use -- like charging electric cars
-- LFTRs are a much better option.

